# What Is Difference Between These Softboxes?



## RickyD (Oct 7, 2016)

So there are these nifty umbrella softboxes where you stick the light through the bottom and inside the softbox. Then there are the ones where you stick the speedlight through a mount in the back of the softbox. I'm wondering what the difference in quality is between these two styles because I'm going to be buying myself a softbox and want the right one for me.

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 7, 2016)

It really depends on the maker.  Just like the lights themselves, there are better and lesser quality units.  It's much more important to determine what you want to light, and then buy the too for the job.


----------



## RickyD (Oct 8, 2016)

These are the two types I'm looking at. I realize that quality of the softbox matters, as with most things, but I'm asking for what the reason is/advantage of having one over the other is.

Link 1
Link 2


----------



## tirediron (Oct 8, 2016)

The type with the speedring (mounting bracket at the back) is generally meant for studio lights and the mount is brand specific.  This allows the light to connect directly to the modifier with less hassle and more security.  The other type is mean mainly for speedlights and is a little more of a pain to set up, and not as secure, but a lot more generic, in that you can use it with a variety of light sources.  There isn't really a 'better' it just depends on what you want, need and can afford.  I have a variety of both styles, depending on whether I want to use my studio lights or speedlights for a given situation.


----------



## RickyD (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh, okay. I'm assuming the type with the speed ring would have more degrees of motion? 

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 8, 2016)

RickyD said:


> Oh, okay. I'm assuming the type with the speed ring would have more degrees of motion?
> 
> Thanks!


Not really since you'd normally use the speedlight type with the speedlight mounted on an umbrella bracket.  This will give you pretty much the same motion as a studio head would.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 9, 2016)

I hate monotaker's no matter what the application and stay away from them if at all possible.  If you ever plan on getting some sort of studio lighting then I would suggest you get the speed ring type.  A simple speed ring adapter for flash can be used as well as using the same softbox with a studio head.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 9, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I hate monotaker's


Huh?  Whazzat?



gryphonslair99 said:


> no matter what the application and stay away from them if at all possible.  If you ever plan on getting some sort of studio lighting then I would suggest you get the speed ring type.  A simple speed ring adapter for flash can be used as well as using the same softbox with a studio head.


That's true, what I find however is that the convenience of popping open an umbrella-style unit on location compared to setting up a traditional SB makes it very worthwhile!


----------



## table1349 (Oct 9, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate monotaker's
> ...


Sorry if I confused you, the item in link #2 is what I call a monotasker.  It would work fine over a small flash unit but not well on a studio strobe head.   The item in #1 could be used with either only requiring a simple attachment fixture when using with a flash or multiple flash units.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 9, 2016)

Gotcha... no worries.  I confooze easily!


----------

